# Hood scoop colors



## Wskottka (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a 70 RA3 convertible in atoll blue. I've seen pictures where the hood scoop inserts are black instead of the car color. Which is the correct scoop insert color?? Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Mine looks like 60/40 black on my '67 GTO.
I have moved your post from the 2004-2006 GTO page to the proper '64-'74 page.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wskottka said:


> I have a 70 RA3 convertible in atoll blue. I've seen pictures where the hood scoop inserts are black instead of the car color. Which is the correct scoop insert color?? Thanks!


The Judge had the black hood scoop inserts. The GTO had body colored scoops.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe also the Arctic white cars had the black scoops from the factory. I actually polished mine on the 66 with black inside.


----------

